

SICP in PDF from MIT  - michael_dorfman
http://web.mit.edu/alexmv/6.001/sicp.pdf

======
voidpointer
If you work through this, make sure to catch at least some of the video
lectures available at [http://groups.csail.mit.edu/mac/classes/6.001/abelson-
sussma...](http://groups.csail.mit.edu/mac/classes/6.001/abelson-sussman-
lectures/) Abelson and Sussman rock big time, plus: the outfits and hairstyles
of the participants are just wonderful (mid-eighties!) ;)

~~~
notaddicted
Also if you work through this make sure to take a look at this timely group:
<http://groups.google.com/group/hacker-news-reads-sicp>

------
yan
Something about having proper page numbers and type setting makes going
through a book easier. Like having a small, virtual progress bar as you go
along.

------
andr
A new SICP post makes the rounds at News.YC every week or so. As an
experienced programmer (10 years, using functional languages, etc.), do I
really need to read it?

~~~
alexk
Yes! Go ahead and read it - this book is an amazing reading, you wont regret a
second.

~~~
Rawsock
And do not forget to try the exercises at the end of every chapter. They are
the key to fully enjoy the book.

~~~
briancooley
There is also the online tutor:

<http://icampustutor.csail.mit.edu/6.001-public/>

~~~
r11t
Thank you very much for sharing this. I will be using this to verify my
solutions for the exercises. I am planning to work through the book slowly but
thoroughly.

~~~
kaens
Watch the video lectures as well, they're well worth it - and since they're
for an earlier version of the book, you don't get presented with exactly the
same information as you would be if they were in sync with the current version
of the book.

------
krschultz
I just bought copy and started reading it this morning on the train, though I
like the idea of them giving it away for free nothing beats a paper copy.
There are lots of used copies available on amazon that aren't that expensive.

~~~
brl
Anybody who would want to get rid of this book is insane. This is a book worth
keeping your whole life whether you have read it yet or not.

~~~
pollux
I agree, if i'd have it i'd never get rid of it! However the online copy is
also really useful just to copy/paste bunch of codes to give a try live!

~~~
kaens
SICP and Concrete Mathematics would be the two books in my backpack if I
suddenly went entirely broke and had to hit the streets.

------
rlm
Aww. Thought this was actually a "proper" PDF instead of just a printed copy
of the online book :-(

~~~
dhess
Here's one: <http://deptinfo.unice.fr/~roy/sicp.pdf>

This page has links to other formats (e.g., texinfo), the HP videos, and
solutions to exercises (including my own, sadly not yet finished (but I'm
working on it!)):

<http://wiki.drewhess.com/wiki/Category:SICP_solutions>

~~~
johnrow
great, thanks a lot for the links ;)

------
derefr
This title is wonderful. If only there were acyonymical prepositions...

~~~
byrneseyeview
IAWTC.

